# Eating Subway every night at 11pm okay?



## asicx (Jul 19, 2005)

My sister has started working at Subway recently.  The manager is a dick (what she tells me), but he happens to actually be a totally different person once the work day is over.  Yup, my sister gets free Powerade and subs everynight since she closes.  Recently, I've been craving for sandwiches and I have eaten one 6 inch sub each night for the last 3 days.  It's always a chicken breast (or two) with wheat bread (6 inches worth, how bad could it be compared to a pizza slice or Big Mac), tomatoes, olives, lettuce, and just a hint of southwest sauce they have.

What I wanna know is should I stop eating it?  I usually don't go to sleep until 12 or 1am so I don't chow down and sleep.  What I'm worried about is that is it detrimental to my training to eat a 6 inch sub every night?  My daily diet is very clean, since I always have access to whole foods, no eat out, only chinese once in a while and sushi every other week.  Comments?

Hey, I can't help it!  What would you do if your sister called you every night and asked if you want a sub?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 19, 2005)

Sounds fine to me, but don't they have whole wheat bread too? Use that if possible. White isn't that bad though.


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Sounds fine to me, but don't they have whole wheat bread too? Use that if possible. White isn't that bad though.


They don't have real whole wheat bread.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 19, 2005)

^so, if it's the fake "whole wheat," its actually white bread with the brown color?

Am I right about this?


----------



## GFR (Jul 19, 2005)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> ^so, if it's the fake "whole wheat," its actually white bread with the brown color?
> 
> Am I right about this?


Yep....look at the ingredients of most Whole wheat bread.....most often its the same as white bread. Food regulation has a long way to go....and it will never get there.


----------



## kraziplaya (Jul 19, 2005)

after reading the nutrition facts on the breads i found they were quite similair


----------



## musclepump (Jul 19, 2005)

It'll usually say Enriched Wheat Flour. Check the ingredients, it'll say "Whole Wheat Flour..." or "Whole Wheat Grain..." if it's the good stuff.

 I'd eat Subway every day if I could. I didn't hardly eat any Subway when I was getting ready for my shows, but I'd eat it daily now if feasible. I love that stuff.


----------



## kraziplaya (Jul 19, 2005)

if you are a hardgainer i would think its ok...especially if its free...if u are an endomorph i wouold shy away from the carbies late nite


----------



## * Legion * (Jul 19, 2005)

"Natural Ovens" Bread or "Ezekiel" bread are two that are quite reliable, though you pay on average five dollars a loaf, they are tasty and worth it.  Trust me.  I dont lie.


----------



## luke77 (Jul 19, 2005)

You could get it in one of their wraps instead, they are really good and much healthier than their bread...but some white bread isn't going to kill you either.


----------



## Premiere (Jul 20, 2005)

are you guys saying that subways wheat bread is the same as their wheat bread...pretty much anyways? if that's the case then whether i get white or wheat bread next time doesn't really matter?


----------



## 007 (Jul 20, 2005)

Do you believe their 6 inch tuna sub has 31g of fat....
 That would make their footlong 62g...damn...


----------



## juggernaut (Jul 20, 2005)

why the hell would anyone eat subway at 11pm everynight?


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 20, 2005)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> why the hell would anyone eat subway at 11pm everynight?


Beats me, but if his sis is working there at night, she can hook him up with some free food.


----------



## r0dxx (Jul 20, 2005)

asicx said:
			
		

> My sister has started working at Subway recently.  The manager is a dick (what she tells me), but he happens to actually be a totally different person once the work day is over.  Yup, my sister gets free Powerade and subs everynight since she closes.  Recently, I've been craving for sandwiches and I have eaten one 6 inch sub each night for the last 3 days.  It's always a chicken breast (or two) with wheat bread (6 inches worth, how bad could it be compared to a pizza slice or Big Mac), tomatoes, olives, lettuce, and just a hint of southwest sauce they have.
> 
> What I wanna know is should I stop eating it?  I usually don't go to sleep until 12 or 1am so I don't chow down and sleep.  What I'm worried about is that is it detrimental to my training to eat a 6 inch sub every night?  My daily diet is very clean, since I always have access to whole foods, no eat out, only chinese once in a while and sushi every other week.  Comments?
> 
> Hey, I can't help it!  What would you do if your sister called you every night and asked if you want a sub?




I'd say it would be ok maybe once a week or so, but not every day. Every time you are eating the "wheat" bread, you are having white bread that has coloring in it. So every night at 11pm you are getting a nice insulin spike, which will result in fat storage, if you keep doing it every night. 

If I were you Id take advantage of the chicken breasts, and tell your sister to grab you 2 of them, and throw them on your own more healthier bread  

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## grant (Jul 20, 2005)

r0dxx said:
			
		

> I'd say it would be ok maybe once a week or so, but not every day. Every time you are eating the "wheat" bread, you are having white bread that has coloring in it. So every night at 11pm you are getting a nice insulin spike, which will result in fat storage, if you keep doing it every night.
> 
> If I were you Id take advantage of the chicken breasts, and tell your sister to grab you 2 of them, and throw them on your own more healthier bread
> 
> Just my 2 cents...


Not to mention the sodium and nitrates and god knows what else they put in their products.


----------



## r0dxx (Jul 20, 2005)

grant said:
			
		

> Not to mention the sodium and nitrates and god knows what else they put in their products.



Ya...I would have to it's not "Okay" to answer the original question. But then again it depends how serious you are about dieting, and looking good. 

They're chicken breast has about 50 ingredients, chicken breast should only have one   

I'm not gonna lie when I'm in a hurry or out sometimes ill grab a 6-inch, but definitely shouldn't be a staple in your everyday nutrition.


----------



## Cowbell (Jul 20, 2005)

The bigger concern is eating at 11pm, not the bread you eat it with. If you are big and trying to lose weight then STOP. If you are skinny then go for it. When you eat food that late your body does not have time to digest the food and it will sit in your stomach...blah,blah,blah....bottom line dont do it if you are trying to lose weight, its bad for your digestive system anyway and thats more important anyway. 

P.S. on the other hand, no need to stop eating them, why dont you just put them in the frig and eat them the next day...switch your bread if it really bothers you....all problems solved...that will be $42.95 (thank you, come again)


----------



## thajeepster (Jul 20, 2005)

i gotta have more cowbell ... lol


----------



## maniclion (Jul 20, 2005)

When I weighed 150 and went on my ultra bulk I used to get the foot long with double meat either chicken breast or tuna.  I would eat 6" for brunch and 6" ABOUT 2.5-3 hours later for lunch.


----------

